
Zeitgeist 2010: How the world searched (using HTML5) - duck
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/zeitgeist2010/
======
lazylland
Can't believe those graphs are not Flash .. Wow !

~~~
watty
I had to right click to make sure. These are some of the best looking charts
(HTML5 or Flash) that I've seen.

Edit: I also spent some in awe looking at these HTML5 animations on the Chrome
OS: <http://www.google.com/chromeos/features.html>

